# "Words After War"  writing opportunity for veterans



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2013)

"Words After War is an emerging literary nonprofit with a mission to offer fully-funded opportunities for veterans and their family members to share their stories. We aim to build a supportive creative community through workshops, studio retreats, literary mentorships and a writer-in-residence program.

We believe that literature is an invaluable art form and communication tool. Community is at the heart of everything we do. Literary programming is a powerful tool in building a healthier veteran community. Moreover, when veterans share their stories, a more open and more informed veteran-civilian dialogue emerges. We believe veterans need more opportunities to tell their stories, and these stories need to be made available to a broader audience. We aim to foster an environment for creation with these four pillars of our mission:


Time
Space
Support
Community"


----------



## Teufel (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd be interested in something like that.


----------



## Dame (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd be happy to help proofread for anyone.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 25, 2013)

Sir, I know you're a busy man, but would it kill you to include a link?

http://wordsafterwar.org/


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2013)

Crap!  Thanks for posting a link, Deathy, I mean I stole it from your Facebook page, after all.  :)


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 25, 2013)

Not only does the good officer need NCO supervision, but now civilian oversight!  What is the world coming to?!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 27, 2013)

This looks interesting.


----------



## Serenity (Oct 4, 2017)

This looks to be the most recent link:   Words After War – Medium


----------

